#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  ULLU! - Москва

## Ersh

Сегодня, в субботу состоится китайская чайная церемония в честь прибытия из длительной Бурятии нашей Уллу!
Ориентировочно после 15. 00 в Клубе чайной Культуры в саду Эрмитаж.
Явка строго обязательна. Непришедшие будут забанены без права апелляции. (шутка).
Просьба писаться, чтобы определиться - весь клуб снимаем, или только половину :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Встреча назначена на 15. 00 у памятника Пушкину

----------


## Ersh

Для тех, кто не знает, кто такой памятник Пушкину

----------


## Банзай

Муму написал Тургенев, а памятник Пушкину (с).
Ради сестры готов претерпеть .. .. далее непечатное ..

----------


## Елена

Вот так, несколько дней на заглядывала на форум. Как прошла встреча? 
Уллу, может к нам в Дальмасу в воскресенье(12 сентября) заглянешь? Хорошо бы  всей чесной компанией.Чаю сколько хочешь - любого.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Елена_ 
> *Чаю сколько хочешь - любого.*


По опыту знаю, что лучше приходить со своим  :Big Grin:

----------


## KELVIN

Вот так, по мнению археологов будет выглядить сансарное чаепитие времён кали-юга, с точки зрения оглянувших назад
жителеё следующей эпохи  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

